# Memorial Day Plans?



## Boatboy24 (May 20, 2014)

What do you have planned for the upcoming holiday weekend? Will you be travelling?

We are staying put. It's the first weekend that we won't have t-ball practice and games since April, so that will be nice. We'll get together with some neighbors and do some wine judging for the Welch's contest. I've got yardwork to do - much landscaping has been going on in the last month and I'm just about finished. And I always give the grill a good workout. Saturday night, we will go out to celebrate our anniversary (which is today) and my birthday. Somewhere in there, I will bottle my Grenache Rose and put labels and foils on the Carmenere I bottled a couple weeks ago. Oh, and I may help a friend move. I think I'm going to need a four day weekend...


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2014)

We have a Memorial Day Parade in the town (on the 26th this year) and I volunteer to serve coffee and doughnuts to the Veterans prior to and after the parade. We have a "Vets in Vettes" as part of the parade and people in the town who have Corvettes bring them in for the parade and take one of the Veterans in their car. Last year I think we had 46 Corvettes and a couple of other Classic Cars to take the Vets in the parade. 

Later in the week is the Memorial Tournament at Muirfield Golf Club. I have week long passes (4) and we have very good friends coming in from Pittsburgh for the tournament. We try to do this every year with them. He was my first (and by far best) boss and we became close friends. We make a great long week end with golf, wine and food.


----------



## Simpsini (May 20, 2014)

We'll be staying around the house this weekwnd. Several months ago I lost my job (thanks to Mr Hope & Change) and haven't found anything steady yet. However, I have managed to snag a part time job as a Marshall/Starter at a local golf course and I start this weekend. The pay is low, but the perks are great. 

Rocky - Thanks for taking care of those vets. We really appreciate what everyone does. The attitude of people toward vets is so much different then when I entered the service 35 years ago.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2014)

Small get together on Saturday to judge the wines for the contest, then Memorial Day parade on Monday. Other than that no plans. I'm off Thursday, going to pick up bottles then I work from home on Friday so I only have 1 more day in the office this week.


----------



## JohnT (May 20, 2014)

I will be opening ... "Johnny's Day Camp for the over worked and underappreciated". 

I will camp out with.. 

Lounge Chair on sundeck (just finished painting it), 
XM radio playing the Jimmy Buffet channel, 
Weber Grill with 1 extra bottle of propane, 
A brand new cooler loaded with wine, beer, and ice,
A 1/6 keg of last fall's sparkling skeeter pee (just waiting to be tapped),
and a freezer full of meat.

I plan to relax and welcome sporadic visitors. Those that wish to join me at the day camp are always welcome.


----------



## jpike01 (May 20, 2014)

Dropping the family off at the in-laws then finding JohnT's place.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie (May 20, 2014)

JohnT you need to move farther west into Pa, taxes are cheaper!!!!!!


We will be headed to our champ, looking forward to just relaxing and having fun!


----------



## sour_grapes (May 20, 2014)

Julie said:


> JohnT you need to move farther west into Pa, taxes are cheaper!!!!!!



Yeah, but the booze and wine are a lot more expensive!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 20, 2014)

jpike01 said:


> Dropping the family off at the in-laws then finding JohnT's place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



If there was a "double like" I'd have given you one.


----------



## GreginND (May 20, 2014)

Busy weekend for me. I'm hosting a grape planting party on Saturday. I'm busy all week getting ready.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but the booze and wine are a lot more expensive!



Well when you only drink wine or beer and you make it yourself, who cares how expensive someone is selling it for.


----------



## jojabri (May 21, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well when you only drink wine or beer and you make it yourself, who cares how expensive someone is selling it for.



Double like for Julie too! Can't wait til the hubby starts brewing the beer for us.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2014)

It is time consuming for the day but that is pretty much it! You brew, put it in a carboy for a couple of weeks, rack, then bottle and a couple of months down the road, you have beer.


----------



## JohnT (May 21, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well when you only drink wine or beer and you make it yourself, who cares how expensive someone is selling it for.


 

Yup, 

With every sip I take, I consider the tax dollars that I am not paying. Makes it taste even better!

If (y'all / yous) come, just bring a salad or a dessert and (of course) a bottle of your finest!


----------



## jojabri (May 21, 2014)

Julie said:


> It is time consuming for the day but that is pretty much it! You brew, put it in a carboy for a couple of weeks, rack, then bottle and a couple of months down the road, you have beer.



I pitched a few kits out at him and he's leaning towards the 20 min boil amber bock kit on Midwest. Its only $29.99, and by the reviews it looks to be a good starter kit. About all we need to get him going is a wort chiller and an ale pail or 6 gal carboy, as I only have 5 gal currently.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 21, 2014)

jojabri said:


> I pitched a few kits out at him and he's leaning towards the 20 min boil amber bock kit on Midwest. Its only $29.99, and by the reviews it looks to be a good starter kit. About all we need to get him going is a wort chiller and an ale pail or 6 gal carboy, as I only have 5 gal currently.



You can get by without a wort chiller. If you have something large eggnog to fill with ice and put the hot boil put into. I have made about ten beers done this way.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2014)

Mike, my husband says a 5 gallon carboy is big enough. Your first fermenter should be 7 gallons and a plastic bucket with an airlock is fine (there goes your primary fermenter!) and if the pork fits I your sink you can put it in there and fill the sink with ice. Also, you can make the kit in 2 gallon pot and add 3 1/2 gallons of cold water when you have completed the boil and that should cool it down enough to add the yeast. And if you need help let me know.


----------



## jojabri (May 21, 2014)

Julie said:


> Mike, my husband says a 5 gallon carboy is big enough. Your first fermenter should be 7 gallons and a plastic bucket with an airlock is fine (there goes your primary fermenter!) and if the pork fits I your sink you can put it in there and fill the sink with ice. Also, you can make the kit in 2 gallon pot and add 3 1/2 gallons of cold water when you have completed the boil and that should cool it down enough to add the yeast. And if you need help let me know.



Thanks Julie! I'm researching as much as I can beforehand so that I can kind of lead the hubby through it. My only perplexity at this point is how does priming sugar make carbonation if it's already finished fermenting? This has me totally floored.


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2014)

Your yeast is still there, you do not add anything to kill the yeast so when you add the priming sugar fermentation starts over but in a small way.


----------



## GaDawg (May 22, 2014)

Thanks to you guys I can't afford to buy the wine I have become accustom to drinking.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## jswordy (May 23, 2014)

1.) De-root the sewer line to one bathroom.
2.) Prep barn for hay storage.
3.) Move hay off field (if it's baled Monday) and into barn.
4.) Deworm cattle.
5.) Spray Roundup on fence lines.
6.) Cut up more storm tree debris.
7.) Bottle 20 gallons of wine (highly unlikely this will get done).

Realistically, about half that list might get done. We are taking Sunday evening off for BBQ with friends. Glad they asked, or I would have worked the whole weekend away. 

Looking at temps in the low 90s and humidity around 80%. Heard my first mosquito buzzing around me last night, and the fireflies and June bugs are out. Spring's gone now, time to get stuff done before summer really heats up!


----------



## Kraffty (May 23, 2014)

Drywalling, mudding, painting, flooring during the daylight. Might buy a new TV to set up in the corner of the winehouse for the indy 500 and coca-cola 600 while working on sunday.
Evenings - BBQ, Wine, Beer, Asprin and early bedtimes.
Should be fun!
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes (May 23, 2014)

Starting a structural reinforcement of my garage in preparation for re-roofing it.


----------

